# Wotofo Serpent Bf and Pulse 22



## Petrus (7/5/17)

Hi guys, are any of our vendors planning of bringing in these atty's?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (27/5/17)

have few serpent bf in black

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/5/17)

@Sir Vape has the Serpent BF in stock in both SS and Black.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-serpent-bf-rda-by-wotofo


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/17)

Nobody has the Pulse 22?


----------



## Waltervh (13/6/17)

We just got them in

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-22

Reactions: Like 1


----------

